# American Pickers and The Bicycle Collection



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 9, 2013)

I watched American Pickers last night about the bicycle collectors that had over 1,000 classic bicycles. They were asking astronomical prices that didn't reflect today's economies.


----------



## cyclebuster (Mar 9, 2013)

well they may just be out of the loop. some of those bikes probably commanded that money 5 years ago, and they just added what they thought they were worth. I will look at it, gotta love any bikes


----------



## kunzog (Mar 9, 2013)

ya gotta love those comedy shows on tv


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 9, 2013)

Sounds like a repeat of Jerry Peters Sr. & Jr?


----------



## OldRider (Mar 9, 2013)

That must be the Chestnut Hollow episode.


----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> Sounds like a repeat of Jerry Peters Sr. & Jr?




It was........


----------



## Land O' Aches (Mar 9, 2013)

*Thank God things are different in the real world...*

...there's a guy on ebay listing a NOS set of WWII Torrington blackout spokes and nipples. Still in the box, with a Buy It Now of only $179.00.

I just got a set in the mail from another guy on ebay - $9.99 and shipping...

Lando


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM (Feb 14, 2016)

THIS IS HENRSCHMI OF HENDERSON NEV.   SHOP CAREFULLY EXAMINE ALL POSSIBILITIES...THEIR ARE THEIVES WHO DISMANTLE A PERFECTLY GOOD CLASSIC AND STRIP EACH PART TO GET THE MAX IN PRICE...BUY ONLY FROM A PIC IS DANGEROUS AS THE PIC ITSELF MIGHT JUST HAVE SEEN BETTER DAYS....QUESTION ITEM ON E-BAY OR E-MAIL...CROOKS WILL BE AROUND TILL THE END OF TIME. MAKE YOUR RESURECTIONS OR RESTORATIONS AS GOOD AS YOU CAN DURING RESTO DAYS   BE PATIENT THOSE CHEAPER PARTS ARE STILL OUT THERE.....I WORK ON MY 40 BIKES AS TIME AND MONEY PERMIT...SOME DAYS I HAVE TO STOP AND REALIZE THE CREDIT CARD IS NOW THE DECIDING FACTOR......SIGNED HANK OF THE DESERT


----------



## morton (Feb 15, 2016)

kunzog said:


> ya gotta love those comedy shows on tv




Are you telling me the show is a put on?  

That 2 guys can't drive around the US making few hundred here and a few hundred there can't support themselves (homes, clothing, health care, etc.), 2 brick and mortar office locations (rent, taxes, utilities, advertising,etc.), travel expenses (lodging, fuel, vehicle maintenance,food,etc.)?

Boy, I am crushed....to think that this reality show isn't real!   :eek:


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Feb 15, 2016)

if u wna   find out any thing about the  pickers  mike and  frank  go to  daniell  colby  cushman  and ud  be suprised what ull  find ouit 
 chucksold bikees 
  daniell was a    rollderby  queen  and a burlesk  queen  and u can read abi=uout  mike and frankie
 chucksoldbikes onrt he cabe


----------



## how (Feb 15, 2016)

cyclebuster said:


> well they may just be out of the loop. some of those bikes probably commanded that money 5 years ago, and they just added what they thought they were worth. I will look at it, gotta love any bikes



They are hardly outta the loop, they are the for most sellers of Vintage bikes and parts in the country. Yea he holds out for top dollar cause he can. They are extremely succesful and have about the coolest place on earth if you are a bike nut.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a friend (Bruce) who knows Mike.  He tells me that Frank is a hired second banana who is just along for the show. ??????  Fact or fiction. I don't know for sure, but I also don't think Bruce would say this kind of stuff without some facts on which to base them.


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 15, 2016)

truth or fiction, it's still one of my favorite shows


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 16, 2016)

a few years before the show began they were set up on the same field as we were during Hershey - I bought some early 1960's "antique motorcycle club of america" magazines from them and re sold them the next day for a lot more  - so yea they were a team before the show


----------



## Intense One (Feb 16, 2016)

Land O' Aches said:


> *Thank God things are different in the real world...*
> 
> ...there's a guy on ebay listing a NOS set of WWII Torrington blackout spokes and nipples. Still in the box, with a Buy It Now of only $179.00.
> 
> ...



Or you get something at a low price with an unbelievably high shipping cost.  There's a stingray seat for sale on eBay,...shipping for one seat is $49.45


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 16, 2016)

I enjoy the show, and I see it for what it is after all, a "show"


----------

